# Need for Speed Hot Pursuit startet nicht



## Blingo (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi zusammen, wollte eben NfS Hot Pursuit (das 2010er) starten und plötzlich ist sdie Produktaktivierung gekommen. Bin auf weiter und hab den Code bestätigt und danach kam die Meldung "Aktivierung erfolgreich". Dann ist nichts mehr passiert, keine Fehlermeldung oder sonst was. Hab schon mit Administratorenrechten gestartet, Kaspersky ausgeschaltet, aber nichts hat funktioniert. Vor ein paar Tagen ging das Spiel ja noch.
Falls jemand weiter weiß wär das echt super (meine PC: i5-2500k, 8gb ram, gtx 570, windows 7)


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Also, wenn Du es jetzt das Souek neu startest, dann passiert einfach nichts, oder wie? Hattest Du den PC denn zwischendurch neu gestartet?


Kann es sein, dass Du wegen eines Updates das Spiel nun per Origin starten MUSST? Oder hast Du es eh schon über Origin laufen?


----------



## Blingo (27. Dezember 2012)

PC habe ich neugestartet, bringt aber nichts. NfS hab ich nicht über Origin. Das Game hab ich übers Internet gekauft (gamesload oder so), Origin musste ich nicht installieren.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du vlt nen Patch installiert, den du separat runtergeladen hast? Eine Version von gamesload darfst Du vermutlich nur mit deren Tools/Clients/Patches nutzen. 


Oder hast Du vlt am PC irgendwas verändert seit kauf des Games, so dass das SPiel nun "meint", dass es vlt. nicht mehr der gleiche PC ist? 

Ansonsten musst Du mal den gamesload-Support fragen


----------



## Blingo (27. Dezember 2012)

Alle Patches wurden vom Game automatisch installiert und am PC hab ich nix verändert.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2012)

Dann hilft nur der Support von gamesload ^^  die sind ja in Sachen Aktivierung auch zuständig


----------

